# Bring home my cruze ECO soon



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is what it is lol. I already have a 2012 cruze LT.........and ive been rattling the dealerships finance department and my credit union where my current one is financed through and they finally approved me for my new eco =]. This one will have the 6 speed manual, jet black cloth interior, and blue topaz metallic exterior.(Hopefully lol). Ive been having some electrical issues with mine recently. Not sure what it is, but its been in the dealership a few times now for the same problem and so I thought well maybe I just want to get rid of it and start fresh on a newer one with no miles and all. My monthly payment would go up a little since my current loan will be paid off from the difference of my new one, and it being with a different credit union on my new loan. My payment will jump from 365.00 to 430.00 month. I know its kinda high, but I can do it with my parts job and ill add another day into my work schedule if I need to. So please give me your thoughts =]


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Is it the fact that you are tired of the problems with the 2012? or basically that the problem is unfixable? because im pretty sure GM dealers (at least mine) will continually take the car into service until the problem is fixed for free (if it is under warranty, which I am assuming your 2012 should still be).


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is yeah. I was going to keep it, but since I got approved for another one of the model I actually want, I thought ahh what the **** lol. I like the extra features on the eco better since it fits my lifestyle. I want the spoiler, I love the wheels, like the manual transmission, and I like the air shutter grill in the front bumper.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Ah. That makes sense. Yeah. the cruze eco with the mt is actually really awesome. I dont blame you for wanting it. the economic decision is obviously all yours to make though. But i guess all i can offer to you is that I absolutely love my 2013 cruze eco mt6. It fits my personality completely. just out of curiosity, how long is the loan for that your monthly payment would be $430?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Awesome! And if you can find a Blue Topaz one, even better yet!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

72 months. Reason why its higher is because my existing loan will be paid off. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sunline fan....yeah that is the hard part is finding it in that blue and the features lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

ah okay. That makes sense. I think you'll love the 2013 cruze eco. It is so smooth and just an awesome ride. I love showing it off to everyone! is your 2012 a AT or MT?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mine is an automatic . I drove the manual eco yesterday and I loved it.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

What trim is yours right now? Make sure to post up some pics when you get it! :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I drove the manual eco yesterday and I loved it.


 I have had my 2011 ECO 6M since July 2011. It is a very good car, I enjoy driving it. It is even better when you do some mods to it. Good luck!


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Its an LT now. Oh I will


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Any thought on getting a 2014 Cruze Eco?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah. I only got approved for a 2012 so far. Im gonna see about a 2013 today.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah. I only got approved for a 2012 so far. Im gonna see about a 2013 today.


Your dealer still has new 2012 Cruze's on their lot?

Hope it works out for you.

Don't forget to post pics of your new Cruze when you get it.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah...just three 2012 ecos lol. Oh how could I buy a new car and share the excitement with all of you haha 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If you're going to make your payment go up that much, go for the 2013-2014 with MyLink Eco if at all possible. It has several other features (like 6 fan speeds and the MyLink) that make little things in the car a lot better, and there are even more options that you can add on to one.

It runs a little better on lower octane gas, and the stock stereo sounds a smidgen better as well.

Otherwise, IMO, trading a 2012 for a 2012 is not worth it at all. Whatever you "save" on gas you'll negate with the increased car payment.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> If you're going to make your payment go up that much, go for the 2013-2014 with MyLink Eco if at all possible. It has several other features (like 6 fan speeds and the MyLink) that make little things in the car a lot better, and there are even more options that you can add on to one.
> 
> It runs a little better on lower octane gas, and the stock stereo sounds a smidgen better as well.
> 
> Otherwise, IMO, trading a 2012 for a 2012 is not worth it at all. Whatever you "save" on gas you'll negate with the increased car payment.


I would at least go for a 2013 Cruze Eco mt.

But get what you want as long as you will enjoy your new Cruze.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah I spoke to my brother about a 2013 to see if the credit union will approve for it also so I have more options to look at. My brother is a new car salesman at the same dealership I bought my cruze from. And thanks for the tips guys.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah I spoke to my brother about a 2013 to see if the credit union will approve for it also so I have more options to look at. My brother is a new car salesman at the same dealership I bought my cruze from. And thanks for the tips guys.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


What kind of a deal would you get if you went with the 2012 Cruze ECO mt?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I believe 1500.00 off plus employee pricing through my brothers discount and mine since I used to work there.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I believe 1500.00 off plus employee pricing through my brothers discount and mine since I used to work there.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Is that good? Considering it would be two model year old.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah. GM offers these incentives to dealers so they can move the older models off the lot to make room for the new ones. I got 1000.00 off my LT plus 800.00 bonus cash and GM employee pricing. So I got over 2000.00 off my LT when I got it exactly a year ago next Saturday


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> This one will have the 6 speed manual, jet black cloth interior, and blue topaz metallic exterior


Good choice! Thats exactly the combo I chose. 



2013Cruze said:


> Is that good? Considering it would be two model year old.


Ya that's normal employee pricing, unless they take more off for other incentives.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Post pics of yours ecotech 2.0


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

chevycruze2012,

Well can't wait until you get your second Cruze! Definitely post a few pics for us.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Will do my friend. I'll post a few once I get off work.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cool man. Ill be looking for them lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Amber...I definitely will post pictures. If I had another 500 bucks I could go home with it this weekend or next like im hoping lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Was just told not too long ago that I am getting 2 grand off the 2012 model plus employee pricing. I want to get into a 2013 but I have to come up with another 500.00....and on top of that, they want to increase my car payment by 65.00????WTF. They are trying to make some serious money off my ass. Anybody got any ideas what I could or should do?


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

As requested. Sorry I don't have that many on my computer but u should get the idea lol.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

For an extra $500.00 i would go for the 2013 one year newer and MyLink if that matter too you.

does your dealer have a 2013 Cruze EC0 that you interested in?

an extra 65 bucks would be worth if it the car you want.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> As requested. Sorry I don't have that many on my computer but u should get the idea lol.
> 
> View attachment 15106
> 
> ...


Awesome pics dude=]. Love the cobalt btw. Is that yours too?


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Awesome pics dude=]. Love the cobalt btw. Is that yours too?


Thank u! And yep thats mine too. Its a 05 Cobalt SS


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> For an extra $500.00 i would go for the 2013 one year newer and MyLink if that matter too you.
> 
> does your dealer have a 2013 Cruze EC0 that you interested in?
> 
> an extra 65 bucks would be worth if it the car you want.


Yeah they have like 110 cruzes to choose from in 2013. There over two dozen in blue topaz metallic....why I have to pay the extra 500 plus the increase on my payment doesn't make sense. They are just out to make money off me and that irritates me. If I had a way to come up with it, I would in a heartbeat because I really want the 2013 and the myLink radio. Not sure what to do here.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah they have like 110 cruzes to choose from in 2013. There over two dozen in blue topaz metallic....why I have to pay the extra 500 plus the increase on my payment doesn't make sense. They are just out to make money off me and that irritates me. If I had a way to come up with it, I would in a heartbeat because I really want the 2013 and the myLink radio. Not sure what to do here.


The 2013 Cruze ECO is worth more then a 2012 Cruze ECO that's why they want more money down I would think.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

EcoTech2.0 said:


> Thank u! And yep thats mine too. Its a 05 Cobalt SS


Your welcome. I thought about buying a cobalt at one time but then kept convincing myself I wanted a cavalier haha. I couldn't afford two cars at once even if one didn't have a monthly payment on it.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> The 2013 Cruze ECO is worth more then a 2012 Cruze ECO that's why they want more money down I would think.


Oh I know that's why lol. I just don't understand why they are raping me on my trade in. Then they want another 500 down for the 2013 and raise my monthly payment at the same time. That isn't right IMPO.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Oh I know that's why lol. I just don't understand why they are raping me on my trade in. Then they want another 500 down for the 2013 and raise my monthly payment at the same time. That isn't right IMPO.


I didn't do too well either when I traded in my 2012 LTZ RS in for a 2013 Cruze LTZ RS.

My payment went up 50 bucks. That's with putting 2k down payment.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Ya I hear that. I have my cobalt, my cruze and a harley. To make matters worse sometimes I have a project vehicle too if I feel like flipping a vehicle.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I didn't do too well either when I traded in my 2012 LTZ RS in for a 2013 Cruze LTZ RS.
> 
> My payment went up 50 bucks. That's with putting 2k down payment.


I would do it....just not sure how im going to come up with the extra 500 soon. id like to take it home next weekend. Not sure how ill come up with 500 in a week when I get paid every two weeks and I get paid this Friday. Hmmmm


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I would do it....just not sure how im going to come up with the extra 500 soon. id like to take it home next weekend. Not sure how ill come up with 500 in a week when I get paid every two weeks and I get paid this Friday. Hmmmm


Maybe see if you can get the dealer too offer you the extra $500.00 in trade value for your car.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

well I think that's why I would have to pay the 500...is because mine is that much lost in equity on the trade or something like that. I cant remember how my finance person said it. Ill find out more tomorrow though when I call and speak to him.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> well I think that's why I would have to pay the 500...is because mine is that much lost in equity on the trade or something like that. I cant remember how my finance person said it. Ill find out more tomorrow though when I call and speak to him.


At least try and see if you can get them to up their offer for your car.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

yeah I will. I would of thought they were going to give me more than what they offered since my LT has only 10k on it. And its still like brand new


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

My dealership called me this morning after doing research and they are the only dealership who has all options I want....but its ice blue metallic its a 2012 and has 109 miles on it. Should I take it? It is a manual 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Ice blue is a nice color but its like a faint baby blue. I personally wouldn't go for it but if u like it than why not. If ur dead set on another color or another set of options than i'd say wait it out and get exactly what u want.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah I just bought it this morning so I will take delivery of it probably this weekend 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations!! Post some pictures.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

You all got it...deal. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well congrats on your new Cruze man but are you sure you couldn't have waited for another color? The Ice blue is a nice, just a little more feminine in color generally. But to each his own and again congrats on finding the cruze that fits your lifestyle a little better.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah I just bought it this morning so I will take delivery of it probably this weekend
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


What options did you want?

Congrats on your new Cruze.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

*chevycruze2012* ,

Congratulations! Enjoy it! 

Evan A.(assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks Evan . Chris...yeah I will agree with you....its also a Guy color to some extent lol. My brother helped me realize that I shouldn't care what others think or say. Its my baby. It has everything I wanted accept the mylink radio and six fan speed climate control 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

IMO....The Ice Blue will be a great color.....As a finish detailing nutcase, that color is very easy to achieve excellent depth, unlike silver which can be made highly reflective but has no real depth.
The light blue is a rather forgiving color inasmuch as it can be rather grubby and still look quite presentable.
It is almost as easy for the A/C to keep cool as the white.

Congrats...and best of luck...sounds like a real nice car.

Rob


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Well congrats on your new Cruze man but are you sure you couldn't have waited for another color? The Ice blue is a nice, just a little more feminine in color generally. But to each his own and again congrats on finding the cruze that fits your lifestyle a little better.


There wasn't any other ecos out there period in the other color choices I had...so it was either this or nothing at all.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Robby said:


> IMO....The Ice Blue will be a great color.....As a finish detailing nutcase, that color is very easy to achieve excellent depth, unlike silver which can be made highly reflective but has no real depth.
> The light blue is a rather forgiving color inasmuch as it can be rather grubby and still look quite presentable.
> It is almost as easy for the A/C to keep cool as the white.
> 
> ...


Thanks robby =]. I do agree about this color....I haven't even waxed it and polished it yet and its already shining lol. With the products I use, this thing will have you blind haha. My LT blue topaz metallic shined up really well, but this probably will a little better =]


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> What options did you want?
> 
> Congrats on your new Cruze.


I wanted the 6 speed manual, which I got....driver convenience package, which I got....Jet black cloth interior, which I got...and pretty much everything else on the eco already accept the exterior color isn't what I was aiming for, but ill take it=].


----------

